# [ ppc] ppc et les francais

## linuxppcG4

is ther any french on this forum ?

does the french use a subsection like french for ppc ?

or not

thanks for you answer

best regards

 :Smile:   :Smile: 

----------

## juju

Hi,

If you have a look to my location you'll get your answer. To talk about PPC architecture we use this forum in english.

If you have precise questions we can go to French forum to talk about it.

Julien

----------

## g-rem

Salut !

It's in my location too  :Wink: 

But it's amusing to know there are other french here   :Laughing: 

EDIT : With juju and thinkdifferent we have a french subsection   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## gentphil

Si on se retrouve plusieurs français a utiliser Gentoo sur PPC, on va pouvoir créer une section spécifique dans le forum français, et jongler entre l'anglais et le français.

Ch'suis pas parisien, , ch'habite en Picardie

Phil

----------

## juju

Salut,

Ok cette idee me semble etre interessante. Sinon en ce qui concerne le fait que ne soit pas parisien, je n'ai jamais entendu dire que c'etait genant  :Very Happy:  . Il parait meme que c'est plus reposant. Je sais pas...

Joyeuses fetes

Julien

----------

## linuxppcG4

oui bonne idée,

mais l'organisation du forum gentoo a explosé a mon avis...

vous installer sur quel machine ?

(question multi utilisateurs)

(G4 AGP rev 1.9 processeur upgrade 768 Mo carte radeon 8500 PC flashé)

bonnes fetes

----------

## g-rem

Moi tout est dans ma signature mais avec plus de details ca donne :

- iBook 12" G3 800Mhz, 384Mo, 30Go, Graveur cd, carte aiport

- Borne Airport Extreme

- Boitier Firewire MomoBay RX-1 avec dedans un graveur DVD LiteOn 811S

- Un iPod 20Go

- Des enceintes JBL Creature 2.1

Et tou ceci tourne uniquement sous Debian Sid.

----------

## juju

Salut,

J'espere que le vouvoiement ce n'est pas pour moi mais parce que la question est destinee a plusieurs personnes.   :Very Happy: 

Sinon en ce qui concerne ma machine, c'est un portable, iBook G4 800MHz avec la carte Radeon 9200M (source de tant de problemes pour nous, car non encore totalement supportee par xfree et le noyau  :Crying or Very sad:  )

Voila j'espere que la reponse te satisfait... sinon pour terminer, c'est mon premier mac et j'attends un peu pour donner mon avis mais ca me semble etre un outil de bonne qualite pour son prix.

Bonne fetes a toi aussi,

Julien

----------

## mean

A part le drm (pas essayé), la 9200 marche bien sur un ibook G4 800

Noyal 2.6 + Xfree4.4 exp 15 -> nickel

----------

## juju

Salut,

Effectivement, ca fonctionne... J'arrive meme a activer le DRM et obtenir 1700fps (d'apres glxgears en profondeur 16) mais ca n'a pas ete une synecure et surtout maintenant que j'ai reussi a activer l'acceleration graphique je me retrouve avec une font enorme dans emacs. A ce sujet si tu as une petite idee, elle serait vraiment bienvenue.

A noter que j'ai tente l'installation sans recuperer le xfree CVS ce que je devrai surement faire d'ici peu...

Julien

----------

## gentphil

Tentative d'installation sur un Pwb G4 867 avec GeForce 4 MX

Airport extreme, adsl sagem fast 800.

Grace (entre autre ) à Julien, dit juju, j'arrive presque à démarrer. J'ai encore un blocage pendant le chargement : la bécane s'arrette à mice : ps/2 : mouse decice common for all...

Je pense que c'est un problème de configuration du moyon : j'ai du mettre une option non digérée.

Sinon je serait interessé par savoir si g-rem arrive à faire tourner son airport extreme sous linux,car ca, ca interesse beaucoups de personnes.

Au menu des prochains jours : demarrer completement Gentoo installer le Sagem, installer l'interface graphique.

Toutes les aides sont les bienvenues, je suis un tout débutant Linux

Phil

----------

## juju

Salut,

J'ai egalement rencontre ce probleme lors de la compilation de mon noyau a deux reprises. Toutefois, je ne suis pas capable de te dire ce que j'ai exactement modifie pour le faire fonctionner. Je pense que j'ai du desactiver le module PS/2 car les souris et claviers sous Mac utilisent le protocole ADB.

En ce qui concernent les souris USB je pense qu'il suffit d'avoir les modules usbcore, ohci et hid (en tout cas ma jolie souris Apple fonctionne(ait) ainsi). Pour le moment je ne peux pas en dire plus car je viens de reprendre le processus d'installation depuis le debut pour faire une petite doc pour ceux qui ont un iBook G4 (et aussi pour les autres que ca interesse).

Bon courage,

Julien

----------

## g-rem

 *Quote:*   

> Sinon je serait interessé par savoir si g-rem arrive à faire tourner son airport extreme sous linux,car ca, ca interesse beaucoups de personnes. 

 

Ma carte est une carte Airport simple (celle que l'on peux mettre sur les iBook G3), seule ma borne est une extreme, et comme celle ci fonctionne aussi en mode simple 11Mbps (pas extreme donc) je peux mi connecter sans probleme.

Apparament il n'existe pas encore de solution pour "faire de l'extreme" sous linux  :Sad: 

----------

## gentphil

Enlevé la souris ps/2, enlevé le Nvdia et le vga, et c'est bon. Enfi, je suis sous Gentoo.

Merci à tous pour l'aide.

Prochaines étapes : Démarrer l'asds, et demarrer Xfree.

Bonne fêtes

Phil

----------

## ange

j avais cree un chan sur freenode il y a qlq temps :

#frgentoo-ppc (irc.freenode.net)

si on est assez nbrx serait ptet interessant de le register

ma config :

ibook g4 12" bt + ape + ma111

projet qui peut etre interessant http://ppcconfdb.sourceforge.net/, j'y suis si vous etes interesses on peut franciser le tout.

perso je cherche une keymap fr qui marche bien avec le | les { } et le reste des touches ... trouve (du moins pour la console j'attends d'avoir un flux pour tester sous X) : http://david.decotigny.free.fr/libre/ibook2-debian/ibook2-debian011.html

(oui je sais c pour une deb, mais ya le tar gz, messagez moi si le lien vers l'archive marche pas)

pour la gentoo sur ibook je vous renvoi a un post que g fais ds la section fr de ces memes forums : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=119679, en resume : ca marche[/url]

----------

## ds9

Salut, 

je suis un futur utilisateur Gentoo PPC (ibook 2001 late edition) parisien.  

Pour l'instant je suis encore en MacOS X  (10.2) et Mandrake PPC 9.1. 

Il y a peu de documents sur Gentoo PPC : ma principale source d'infos est 

la doc Gentoo et  http://www.desertsol.com/~kevin/ppc/

(il n'y a pas d'équivalent à ] http://david.decotigny.free.fr/libre/ibook2-debian/

- qui est un excellent document - pour Gentoo Malheureusement).  

Si vous voulez discuter ....  :Very Happy: 

Je pense que je passerai en GentooPPC la semaine prochaine....

PS : Pourquoi migrer vers Gentoo PPC ? Pour avoir des programmes plus récents, 

contribuer aux ebuilds et utiliser un système de paquetage proche des ports FreeBSDs. 

[/url]

----------

## juju

Salut

Premierement j'ai en projet d'ecrire un tel document pour Gentoo (je pense que ce sera en anglais mais on verra). En revanche, je ne peux decemment donner une date.

Deuxiemement si tu souhaites utiliser Gentoo je te souhaites bienvenu au club. Quant a l'avantage de Gentoo sur d'autres distributions (notamment Mdk) c'est de pouvoir installer *exactement* ce dont tu as besoin. Par exemple je n'ai pas de support pour KDE ou Gtk dans de nombreux packages car j'utilise principalement des applis basees sur OpenMotif. Et puis portage est vraiment le meilleur gestionnaire de package que j'ai pu essayer (a mon avis mieux que RPM, apt...). Pour les packages recents faut dire que les developpeurs Gentoo sont assez reactifs mais encore une fois portage est vraiment excellent et ecrire tes propres ebuilds est vraiment simple (je le fais souvent car j'utilise des bibliotheques OCaml (langage fonctionnel developpe par l'INRIA) non supportees).

En revanche, cote defaut, bah, c'est beaucoup plus long a mettre en place... J'ai mis plusieurs heures pour compiler Gentoo stage1 (je ne sais plus exactement combien sur un G4 800MHz avec 640Mo de RAM). 

De toute facon une fois ton choix fait, n'hesite surtout pas,

Nous sommes la pour repondre a tes questions,

Julien

PS: j'habites dans la banlieue sud de Paris et je me rends regulierement dans Paris (pour ceux qui connaissent, merci Imagin'R  :Wink:  )

----------

## gentphil

C'est vrai que c'est un peu long à installer, mais avec la doc française et anglaise disponible sur le site, et en suivant pas à pas les instructions, on y arrive . Moi, je suis directement passé en stage 3, mais je suis NooB de chez NooB.

Si tu est en OS 10.2.6, tu peu installer à partir d'un Live CD sans problèmes. Si tu est en 10.2.8, ce sera plus délicat, car les live CD les plus récents bootent bien, mais installent un noyeau incompatible. Faut donc bidouiller un peu (merci -entre autre- à Julien).

Nota : Je trouve que Gentoo est une super distrib pour appredre Linux, car il faut mettre les mains dans le cambouis, plus que sur une MDK ou sur une YdL.

(sans compter que sur YdL, j'ai jamais réussis à faire fonctionner le Trackpad comme je voulais, même en suivant à la lettre les consignes)

A plu

Philippe

----------

## juju

Salut,

Comme promis j'ai ecrit une petite page web au sujet de l'installation de Gentoo sur iBook G4. Vous la trouverez sur mon site personnel (qui en pleine construction) a l'adresse:

http://www.ie2.u-psud.fr/~jdemouth/

Si vous avez la moindre question ou suggestion n'hesitez surtout pas a m'envoyer un petit mail.

Julien

----------

## g-rem

génial   :Very Happy: 

----------

## gentphil

Abzolumement zuper !!!!

Ze mezcuze mais z'est la crebe;;;  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Phil

----------

## plate

Excellente idee ca, juju !  :Very Happy:  Par contre, j'ai du rattacher ce thread au forum francais, les forums specialises pour PPC et autres architectures sont tous unilingues anglo-anglais, desole (un peu tard, je sais, mes excuses). 

Juju, pourrais-tu gentiment poster ton lien encore une fois dans Gentoo on PPC stp, en anglais cette fois-ci ? Merci !

----------

## juju

Salut,

Je me doutais que cela devrait arriver (concernant le changement de place).

En ce qui concerne le lien, je l'ai poste hier sous le nom Gentoo and Apple G4. Encore une fois n'hesitez surtout pas a me faire part de vos remarques (constructives si possible...  :Wink:  ). 

De plus, si vous avez des tips pour resoudre certains problemes que vous avez rencontres n'hesitez pas a m'envoyer cela. Je creerai une page speciale tips des que j'en aurais un ou deux. Notamment, je pense que ceux qui ont des claviers azerty (ce qui n'est pas mon cas) seraient interesses par ce genre de trucs...

Merci a tous

Julien

----------

## juju

Re,

J'oubliais, il m'est egalement possible de faire une petite traduction pour ceux qui sont anglophobes. Suffit d'envoyer vos demandes a mon mail et des que j'aurais recu suffisamment de demandes, je mettrai la main a la patte.

Cette fois-ci je ne pense avoir rien oublie  :Very Happy: 

Julien

----------

## Bastux

Juste une petite question amis PPC users :

ça chauffe pas trop un mac?

Vous arrivez à tirer parti un maximum du materiel?

----------

## juju

Bienvenu a toi ô profane du mac (bon va falloir me calmer  :Wink:  )

En ce qui concerne la chaleur je pense pouvoir dire que cela est tres raisonnable. J'ai entendu dire que cela chauffait moins qu'un x86 mais je n'ai pas pu le constater (pas de portable x86 sous la main).

Au niveau du materiel on s'en sort mais c'est tout de meme un peu plus difficile qu'avec les x86, ne serait-ce parce qu'il y a moins de developpeurs. Un point noir tout de meme: les cartes Extreme Airport ne sont pas supportes (specifications non devoilees par le c.... de fabricant  :Twisted Evil:  ).

En conclusion je suis plutot satisfait de ma machine mais je n'ai jamais teste d'autre portable. Faudrait que j'y arrive....

Julien

----------

## gentphil

Ben non, je trouve pas que ca chauffe 

Quand à en tirer parti, Fréquence nominal du Cpu : 867, bogomips à 862,3 avec le 2.6, je trouve que c'est pas trops mal.

Machine : PWB G4 12 " 867 Mghz

Phil

----------

## Bastux

Merci! 

Et au niveau de X ya pas pb?

Sinon tous les packages passent? ya pas de soucis de compilation?

----------

## juju

Au niveau du X ca passe. Il faut neanmoins utiliser XFree 4.3.99.902 pour avoir un truc normal dans le sens ou la puce reconnue sera une vraie radeon 9200M (#5C63 au niveau du ChipId). Ceci s'explique par le fait que le chipset Radeon 9200M n'est supporte qu'a partir de XFree 4.4

Niveau compilation, j'ai eu de gros probleme en activant l'optimisation -O3 mais maintenant que j'ai reconstruit tout le systeme avec -O2 ca passe presque sans probleme. Le seul truc qui a foire c'est Xemacs mais j'ai reussi a installe la version instable, lol  :Wink: 

Julien

----------

## gentphil

J'ai queques souci au niveau de X, mais c'est (j'espère  :Smile:  ) en cours de solution, en passant en XFree 4.3.99.903, et en affinant la conf.

J'ai déjà réussit à éliminer certains pbs.

Ma carte ets une Geforce MX 4

Phil

----------

